# Christmas with the Lomo fisheye



## terri (Dec 29, 2005)

As some of you know, my family and I were in Houston over Christmastime. Brad's parents moved out there a few months ago due to health reasons, and leaving Georgia after living here for 40 years was traumatic for everyone. But they are settled in and doing well. 

I took the Lomo fisheye with me, just for fun. Ah, the joys of a point & shoot. :mrgreen: 

1) The new house:








2) Brad with his father on the back porch (and Heidi the dog):






3) Steven in the Santa hat, leaning in close:






4) Trying to evade me (crazy Mom with weird camera):






5) Heidi is camera shy and wouldn't let me get as close as I wanted:






6) Me with my beautiful niece, Leah (aspiring artist):






7) Me with my other beautiful niece, Sara (aspiring singer):






8 ) I messed this one up a little, pointing too much into the rays. The girls, Brad's sister Katy, and weird aunt Terri:







Hopefully these are good for a laugh.  Thanks for looking!


----------



## Alison (Dec 29, 2005)

How fun! Aubrey's already been wanting a Lomo, now I know I have no hope to resist (not that I would want to  )  I really like these pictures, a lot of fun...though odd to not see snow on the ground at Christmas. I love #7, and my fellow wise chick you have beautiful eyes! The lighting in that one really makes them sparkle. Thanks for sharing your family with us


----------



## Chiller (Dec 29, 2005)

These are cool.  Nice schtuff.   Love the pooch shot too, with the shadow taking the pic.


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 29, 2005)

Very cute pics Terri. I got one of these cams for Christmas and now I can't wait to start using it.  It looks like you had a good time. Good job getting more than one picture of Steven. I know how evasive teenagers can be when mom is the one pointing the camera in their direction.


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 29, 2005)

fun series!


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 29, 2005)

Wow Terri, your gorgeous!  What cool pictures.  I wanna fisheye soooo bad!


----------



## terri (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks, everyone! awww, especially Cindy and Alison for the kind words    :blushing:   .....I can indeed be gorgeous, in a distorted, fisheyed kind of way. :mrgreen: 

Chiller, you helped me appreciate the doggie shot more by pointing out the shadow taking the shot. :thumbup: I was miffed with the shy girl, but this saves it for me. Thanks!!  

These little cameras are inexpensive and loads of fun. It was nice to walk around and just pop off images without having to think.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 30, 2005)

These are plain fun!
And I really like the one of yourself with your niece Leah! Your eyes are great in that one!


----------



## terri (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks, LaFoto.    :blushing:


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 30, 2005)

man, these are really great shots, terri....good job getting family to le you shoot them...( that phrase means a totally different thing in the south...)

thinking terri will need to model soon, dont ya'll??

your a cutie!  how did i know you would be blonde???  
**telling ya, dark haired girls just get the shaft....**


----------



## terri (Dec 30, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> man, these are really great shots, terri....good job getting family to le you shoot them...( that phrase means a totally different thing in the south...)
> 
> thinking terri will need to model soon, dont ya'll??
> 
> ...


No modeling here - the fisheye makes me look almost normal. (Awesome lens, I tell ya!) :thumbup: I ain't a blonde, either - sorta reddish hair, really - with highlights (paid for to hide the gray). :mrgreen:


----------



## ferny (Jan 2, 2006)

Looks like a great house! I'm sure they'll love it there. 

Cool shots as well. We've got a hot mum, her son looking stoned, a dog about to put it's snotty nose on the lens, lots of people with a "I guess I'll have to smile, the camera's pointing at me" expressions and a guy going "silly camera's. Back in my day they actually looked like cameras..".


Well, I told you what to expect with my reply, didn't I? :mrgreen: :hug::


They are cool shots. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 2, 2006)

not much on the lens but you have a nice looking family.


----------



## AIRIC (Jan 2, 2006)

Great shots, looks like lots of fun.

Eric


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 2, 2006)

wow , what a neat lens!  nice shots


----------



## photo gal (Jan 3, 2006)

I love Brad with his Dad and #6 and you are HAWT girl!!  I just knew you would be!!  : )


----------



## terri (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks, gentlemen. 

They're a lot of fun in color or B&W. :thumbup:


----------



## terri (Jan 3, 2006)

photo gal said:
			
		

> I love Brad with his Dad and #6 and you are HAWT girl!! I just knew you would be!! : )


 Coming from a hottie like you, that's quite the compliment! :hug::


----------

